# Rare Vintage Bicycle Parts and Odd Accessories



## 5760rj (Feb 5, 2019)

CABE Members Please Post Photos of Rare, Vintage, Common Bicycle Assorries or Parts, Seats, Fender Ornaments, Chain Ring, Headlight, Licence, Locks, Pedals, Horns, Stems, Anything you got, NOS even better! just the place to show off your prized possession whatever it might be, I hope this will be a on going place to share photos of more than was mentioned




 E


----------



## blincoe (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## 5760rj (Feb 6, 2019)

blincoe said:


> View attachment 944212
> 
> View attachment 944211
> 
> ...





blincoe said:


> View attachment 944212
> 
> View attachment 944211
> 
> ...


----------



## 5760rj (Feb 7, 2019)

5760rj said:


> View attachment 944361
> 
> View attachment 944362
> 
> ...


----------



## 5760rj (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Boris (Feb 7, 2019)

Man Ron-
You've got some crazy nice stuff! I ain't got nuthin that even comes close.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 7, 2019)

I got some ducks...


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 8, 2019)

I'm sorry they are not real shiny - all found in a cheap box lot.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 8, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/show-us-your-obscure-bicycle-parts-and-accessories-thread.94988/


----------



## 5760rj (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## 5760rj (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## 5760rj (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## 5760rj (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Boris (Feb 8, 2019)

I'd be lost without this "handy" little direction finder. A real life saver!
Also shown, a couple of other custom touches to the same bike.


----------



## vincev (Feb 8, 2019)

not really rare but cool and still works...................................


----------



## 5760rj (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## 5760rj (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 8, 2019)

blincoe said:


> View attachment 944212
> 
> View attachment 944211
> 
> ...



Wow there is 1 of these dlta rocket headlights on Craigslist Denver can't believe you have the whole set. How cool '' beautiful, super rare, ultra desirable NOS-Delta Jet Rocket light, new in its cool box with hardware, never see these for sale. 
Nos-Delta Jet Rocket Light, with box and hardware $225''


----------



## Boris (Feb 8, 2019)

Not rare or unique, but just finished this patina wheelset from gathered parts. Took a bit of work to get them looking this way, but I'm pleased with the way they came out.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 9, 2019)

Those are Rustalicious!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 9, 2019)

vincev said:


> not really rare but cool and still works...................................
> 
> View attachment 945719



I remember when those were really neat but now we just have some dude that cusses at women and has a linear amp, thinks he's Radio Godzilla...and the one time I tried to get ahold of the base unit at the truck stop nearby (my car was rearended on the exit ramp by a cellphone user in 1991 when I was trying to attend my parents' second marriage...just to reaffirm the first in 1966) but that thing was broken most of the time...sheesh, missed the whole thing.


----------



## 5760rj (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## vincev (Feb 9, 2019)

Still a useful item for keeping you safe on busy streets.Wearing this makes me feel completely safe.............


----------



## 5760rj (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## 5760rj (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## SWPA (Feb 9, 2019)

That is some really neat stuff, this one is my favorite...


----------



## 5760rj (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## oldy57 (Feb 9, 2019)

Cool old cycling rain cape holder and cape. Very rare to find British bike accessory with an old cape. Can also be used to hold a newspaper.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## 5760rj (Feb 13, 2019)

5760rj said:


> CABE Members Please Post Photos of Rare, Vintage, Common Bicycle Assorries or Parts, Seats, Fender Ornaments, Chain Ring, Headlight, Licence, Locks, Pedals, Horns, Stems, Anything you got, NOS even better! just the place to show off your prized possession whatever it might be, I hope this will be a on going place to share photos of more than was mentionedView attachment 944189
> 
> EView attachment 944190
> 
> ...





Boris said:


> Not rare or unique, but just finished this patina wheelset from gathered parts. Took a bit of work to get them looking this way, but I'm pleased with the way they came out.
> View attachment 945790


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Feb 14, 2019)

Just a handful but I like this ones......


----------



## 5760rj (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## 5760rj (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## 5760rj (Feb 15, 2019)

5760rj said:


> View attachment 949216
> 
> View attachment 949217
> 
> ...



CABE Members, Photos that are Posted here are with the Permission of the Original Owner of the Photo, All other Photos are Mine taken by Me from Purchased Items from other CABE Members, Thanks........


----------



## vincev (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## 5760rj (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## 5760rj (Feb 16, 2019)

Thank You, to you CABE Members who were more than helpful in allowing me to use their Photos, and I hope the list will continue. And Thank You to thoes who have added to the list.

SM2501, RUSTJUNKIE, MARKIVPEDALPUSHER, BOBCYCLES, McCAULEY CYCLE WORKS, SPOKER, JKENT, BIKESNBUSES, ROBERTRILEY, VINTAGESCHWINN.COM, RUST_TRADER, DONCHRISTIE, 47JCHIGGINS, S24_BKPR77, BADBOB, BALLOONTYRE, GLENHOBBIS,


----------



## 5760rj (Feb 16, 2019)

5760rj said:


> Thank You, to you CABE Members who were more than helpful in allowing me to use their Photos, and I hope the list will continue. And Thank You to thoes who have added to the list.
> 
> SM2501, RUSTJUNKIE, MARKIVPEDALPUSHER, BOBCYCLES, McCAULEY CYCLE WORKS, SPOKER, JKENT, BIKESNBUSES, ROBERTRILEY, VINTAGESCHWINN.COM, RUST_TRADER, DONCHRISTIE, 47JCHIGGINS, S24_BKPR77, BADBOB, BALLOONTYRE, GLENHOBBIS,



.


----------



## 5760rj (Feb 16, 2019)

.


5760rj said:


> .



.


----------



## 5760rj (Feb 16, 2019)

5760rj said:


> .
> .
> 
> View attachment 950399
> ...



.


----------



## 5760rj (Feb 19, 2019)

5760rj said:


> .View attachment 950419
> 
> View attachment 950420
> 
> ...



.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 19, 2019)

Boris said:


> I'd be lost without this "handy" little direction finder. A real life saver!
> Also shown, a couple of other custom touches to the same bike.
> View attachment 945691
> 
> ...




Cool Direction Finder! And where did you find those reflectors? Awesome!


----------



## 5760rj (Feb 20, 2019)

.


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 20, 2019)

.


----------



## 5760rj (Feb 20, 2019)

.


----------



## 5760rj (Feb 23, 2019)

photos by IngoMike


----------



## 39zep (Feb 23, 2019)

I believe one year only debossed “AS” seat clamp. Factory "Miss Hit" blems.
Whizzer Sales ash tray.
OG Black Razor Stem.


----------



## 5760rj (Feb 23, 2019)

39zep said:


> I believe one year only debossed “AS” seat clamp. Factory blems.
> Whizzer Sales ash tray.
> Black Razor Stem.
> View attachment 953486
> ...


----------



## 5760rj (Feb 23, 2019)

5760rj said:


> View attachment 953589
> 
> View attachment 953590
> 
> ...


----------



## 5760rj (Feb 24, 2019)

.


----------



## 5760rj (Feb 27, 2019)

5760rj said:


> View attachment 954561
> 
> View attachment 954563
> 
> ...


----------



## bike (Mar 6, 2019)

Rare color:


----------



## bike (Mar 6, 2019)

Anyone ever seen a Delta tube like this? Not aluminum- unmarked switch -OG in my mind...fresh not from a collector:


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Mar 6, 2019)

This is a fascinating, amazing topic, I had no idea about these accessories. My question is I have this key and never knew what it was for until I saw this picture.
Then I found this "wise-lock" it fits.







Sent from my Bell candlestick


----------



## 5760rj (Mar 8, 2019)

.


----------



## 5760rj (Mar 8, 2019)

5760rj said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 960635
> 
> ...





5760rj said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 960635
> 
> ...


----------



## 5760rj (Mar 8, 2019)

5760rj said:


> View attachment 960659
> 
> View attachment 960660
> 
> ...


----------



## vincev (Mar 8, 2019)

Can of original brown Mead Ranger paint.Still liquid !.................................


----------



## bike (Mar 8, 2019)

I was going to post a bunch of pix from my glory days page but I figured I would post the link- it is in my sig but I don't know if anyone clicks

http://antiquebikeparts.com/cabe/shop1999/index.htm *all sold*- updated this year with some new (old) pix at the end courtesy of thewaybackmachine.com


----------



## 5760rj (Mar 8, 2019)

bike said:


> I was going to post a bunch of pix from my glory days page but I figured I would post the link- it is in my sig but I don't know if anyone clicks
> 
> http://antiquebikeparts.com/cabe/shop1999/index.htm *all sold*- updated this year with some new (old) pix at the end courtesy of thewaybackmachine.com



.


----------



## 5760rj (Mar 8, 2019)

5760rj said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 961014
> 
> ...



.


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 8, 2019)

I think these two CWC parts qualify for rare.

The early "no switch" 37 RMS tail light and the often missing tail light for the 38-40 deluxe rack.


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 8, 2019)

5760rj said:


> View attachment 949205
> 
> View attachment 949206
> 
> ...



Love that prop!


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 9, 2019)

Some vintage bicycle oil cans and bottles.


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 9, 2019)

My Sputnik light!


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Mar 10, 2019)

Phattiremike said:


> My Sputnik light!
> 
> View attachment 961304
> 
> ...



All of this stuff is amazing and educational to me as I had no idea there were so many accessories. I would appreciate a small description like maybe approximate year made, where made, etc. 
I think it would make it more interesting, especially for me! [emoji16] Thanks so much.


Sent from my Bell candlestick


----------



## bike (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## MOTOmike (Mar 23, 2019)

Here are a few accessories that I have.

1). SPUR Hand Signal.  I'm not so sure about this one, but I believe it was for putting on your arm so others could see you at night.  If anyone knows for sure, let me know.  It has an elastic band, the "case" is made of leather, and the reflector is made of glass.

2). Rear light for bikes with rain gutter finders.  I'm sure this connected to a battery can.

3). "STOP" reflector.  The reflector is made of glass.

Mike


----------



## 5760rj (Mar 25, 2019)

MOTOmike said:


> Here are a few accessories that I have.
> 
> 1). SPUR Hand Signal.  I'm not so sure about this one, but I believe it was for putting on your arm so others could see you at night.  If anyone knows for sure, let me know.  It has an elastic band, the "case" is made of leather, and the reflector is made of glass.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 29, 2019)

As advertised on WKRP Cincinati Ohio.....the Model 319 triflex junior from the K-D lamp company cincinati Ohio...thanks Les...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Phattiremike (Jul 7, 2019)

Elgin Twin 60 Chrome chain guard.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 16, 2019)

Wald 4 Tomahawk NOS


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 16, 2019)

Battery powered lit grips


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 16, 2019)

NOS 26" Standard Cyclometer


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 16, 2019)

BikeMeter Air powered speed indicator


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 16, 2019)

I believe this propeller was sold under the Rollfast brand.


----------



## stoney (Oct 16, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Battery powered lit grips
> 
> View attachment 1079575
> 
> View attachment 1079576




Love those grips, way back when I had a pair of maroon, pair of yellow and a pair of blue. They are sweeet.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 19, 2019)

Anyone have a bicycle ashtray?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 19, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Anyone have a bicycle ashtray?
> 
> View attachment 1098277
> 
> ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bike (Nov 19, 2019)

NOS hornlight shaped like a car.


----------



## mrg (Apr 25, 2020)

DANA 3 speed bicycle transmission, NOS with alot of shelve where!


----------



## Lance N (May 6, 2020)

Is the sears speedometer kit still available?
Thank you 
Lance


----------



## 5760rj (Nov 10, 2020)

mrg said:


> DANA 3 speed bicycle transmission, NOS with alot of shelve where!View attachment 1181571
> View attachment 1181572
> 
> View attachment 1181573
> ...


----------



## 5760rj (Nov 10, 2020)

5760rj said:


> View attachment 1299254
> 
> View attachment 1299255
> 
> ...


----------



## 5760rj (Nov 10, 2020)

5760rj said:


> View attachment 1299254
> 
> View attachment 1299255
> 
> ...


----------



## IngoMike (Nov 10, 2020)

Mounted on the bike or tossed in your enemies bed, this is one of my favorite oddball pieces!


----------



## 5760rj (Nov 15, 2020)

IngoMike said:


> Mounted on the bike or tossed in your enemies bed, this is one of my favorite oddball pieces!
> View attachment 1299304
> 
> View attachment 1299305
> ...


----------



## sworley (Dec 30, 2020)

Cool thread! Likely not everyone’s cup of tea but I’m really into the black oxide Ashtabula stuff and these oddball black finish coaster hubs from a small window in the late 70s. Here’s a recently acquired NOS Bendix hub and NOS, NIB dress up kit.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 30, 2020)

Couple cool things to keep post moving forward
Happy New Year


----------



## Hobo Bill (Dec 31, 2020)

POOF!....more stuff


----------



## Thads Skunk Works (Mar 14, 2021)

mrg said:


> DANA 3 speed bicycle transmission, NOS with alot of shelve where!View attachment 1181571
> View attachment 1181572
> 
> View attachment 1181573
> ...



Hello. Are you interested in selling the Dana ?


----------



## ODDER (Mar 14, 2021)

Most of my accessories I’ve collected on one bike.


----------



## Transylvania90210 (Apr 8, 2021)

Thads Skunk Works said:


> Hello. Are you interested in selling the Dana ?



I'd be interested in buying that Dana as well. Shoot me a text with a price if you would get rid of it. 352 875 0319. My name is Billy Gene ciao


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 10, 2021)

ODDER said:


> Most of my accessories I’ve collected on one bike.
> 
> View attachment 1372841



Unless this one is yours too you have some catching up to do! I think this was Memory Lane 2015. V/r Shawn


----------



## Hobo Bill (Apr 10, 2021)

rock and roll


----------



## 5760rj (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## 5760rj (Apr 21, 2021)

5760rj said:


> View attachment 1395728
> 
> View attachment 1395729
> 
> ...


----------



## mrg (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## 5760rj (Jun 17, 2021)

mrg said:


> View attachment 1396057


----------



## Darthvader (May 19, 2022)

Wow so cool


----------



## catfish (May 19, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 19, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 19, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (May 20, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 20, 2022)




----------

